# Kuiu Icon Packs for sale!



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Looking to free up some cash. Complete Kuiu Icon pack system. I'm selling the Icon carbon fiber frame and suspension with two hip belt pouches, Icon 1850 bag, Icon 7200 bag with lid, and small rain cover for 1850. These packs are amazing!!! They've been used but are still in great condition. 7200 bag has been used on one trip. Some minor blood stains on 1850 bag but otherwise in very good condition. Frame shows minor signs of wear but still performs flawlessly. Handles heavy loads extremely well. This system new would cost close to $750. I'm looking to sell the package for $600. I can text or email photos.


----------

